# The Cutest Pianist



## Guest

Do you know Nora ? 
- oh, she's soooooooooooooo cute !


----------



## ChamberNut

Alnitak said:


> Do you know Nora ?
> - oh, she's soooooooooooooo cute !


Cute  Sounds like Nora enjoys minimalist music.


----------



## Rondo

Ha! Reminds me of an old Tom and Jerry cartoon.


----------



## shorteybear

oh, that is too precioius  She definitely conquered my heart and is not my favourite pianist  lols


----------



## Ephemerid

I can has pianoz? LOL


----------



## messiaenfanatic

Oh so cute, but what would be funny is if a white rat were on the keys, now that would be something.


----------



## Ephemerid

Pianos for Algernon?


----------



## Tré

fool on the hill said:


> Pianos for Algernon?


LOL!!!!

Seriously, that cat is purrrr-etty good at playing Anna Magdalena Bach!

^^^PUNny


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

and here i was expecting another beautiful russian pianist

nice post


----------



## Ephemerid

i'm in ur pianoz 

dee-tooning ur stringz


----------



## shorteybear

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> and here i was expecting another beautiful russian pianist
> 
> nice post


haha, I know, right?


----------

